# Blood Angel bobblehead sculpt for Charity.



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all,

This thread is to show progress of two bobbleheads that I am sculpting.

*One will be a Blood Angel Space Marine and will be auctioned off for charity shortly after completion in a couple of weeks time.* Should make a cool Christmas gift for the winning bidder.

The money will go to a local children's hospice in Guildford, Surrey - http://www.chasecare.org.uk/ 

The other will be a Slaanesh Chaos Marine for me keeps.

Sculpting material wise All I've used so far is a bobblehead toy as a base, then added miliput applied with the standard GW sculpting tool. Adding water to the surface after everything is in place helps to smooth thing over and I will file/sand the large areas to really make them smooth. Details like a Blood Angel tear drop gem will be done using green stuff and when necessary I will use bits of 40k bits.

Here is the start that I've made to to them.









The one on the left is my first bobblehead based on the Ultramarines Chapter. The one in the middle will be the Blood Angels Marine sculpt with inspired bling from Space Hulk models. And the one on the far right will be the the Slaanesh Marine.

Any input from you guys will be greatly appreciated to make them as cool as possible. At the moment I'm not sure what to arm the Blood Angels Marine with, the last one was armed with a Powerfist and a boltpistol and was a Captain. Which will be better for this one? Bolter, bolt pistol and chainsword/powersword? Should I theme around a Blood Angels character? Need help! 

Slaaaaaanesh

NB - here is the video of the Ultramarine bobblehead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=mlb04iz9lvY


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe a heavy bolter? This is an cool idea!


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Heavy bolter, thats a nice idea, like this across the body? That ammo belt would be a pain to sculpt though, could give it a go. Any votes for making him a beaky?

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Beaky sounds cool. Across the body might be the easiest way


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nice.....

i would definately go with giving it a heavy bolter, and the slaanesh should have a chain sword and bolt pistol


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Agreed, Heavy bolter for the blood angel, going to have to make the heavy bolter sharpish so that I can reposition the arms. I plan on doing all sorts of sun things for the Slaanesh marine, will get some sketch work up over the weekend.


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are my concept sketches for the bobbleheads.

Been looking an Emperor's children thread and it looks like I missed out some stuff in the idea generation like, threaded together armour, and stretchy face skin over armour, and the standard pattern chaos marine detailing on the lower torso and shin pads.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool idea these bobbleheads are. I can't wait to see them take shape. Based on the ultramarine, these guys will be very cool. Good luck. +rep!


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Salio, glad to hear you like them.









I've repositioned the arms and build frames for the detail work to go on to for a heavy bolter, ammo backpack, and the slaanesh marine's backpack. The heavy bolter will have to point downwards so as not to get in the way of the head movement.

Also trimmed down the mouth piece in preparation for the beaky. I've run out of miliput so will pop to the shops tomorrow.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

So I've made a start to bulking out the rest of the body, and the shins. For the blood angel the beaky is taking shape with vents on the side. The Slaanesh bobblehead has a longermouth vent prepared and I have found a metal warhammer horse tail for the plume.

If you were wondering why the colour of the putty is different, it's because I didn't read the 'terracotta' label on the box. Anyways it's still the same stuff so I will use it for the rest of the build.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are sweet. Great way to support a charity. Good work.

Rep


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nicely done mate keep it up


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I still want one.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

what a sweet idea. space marine bobble heads. there should be a line of them with all the races. thats what i call being creative. have some rep.


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Many thanks guys it helps a lot with the motivation. This weekend I should hopefully have the torsos and backpacks completed ready for detailing. The heavy bolter will probably take a week to do on it's own! The ammo belts are going to be a challenge but I will use bent metal rods to provide the basic structure and sculpt around them.

As for making more, I'd love to do at least one a year for charity etc, except these guys are getting rarer to find on ebay. Still lets not get ahead of ourselves one bobblehead at a time eh! 

Of course I will post pics up, probably on Monday.

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Solid work. Are you going to keep the BA tactical ? Or what about heavy support with a blue helmet ? A great work for charity.:good: +rep


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Some +rep for you.


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the rep guys!



Zodd said:


> Solid work. Are you going to keep the BA tactical ? Or what about heavy support with a blue helmet ? A great work for charity.:good: +rep


I was planning on adding the upside down 'V' for the devastator markings, is the blue helmet the colour scheme for Blood Angel devs? I must admit I'm not up to speed with BA colour schemes, thought they were all red and honour guard had gold helmets.

Which should it be guys? All red Blood Angel with either heavy of tactical markings, or Red armour, heavy markings and a blue helmet?

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## slaaaaaanesh (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all at Heresy online.

I've not had the time to finish the blood angel bobblehead intime for a Christmas auction so the sculpting will be completed in Early 2010.

My girlfriend and I have still made a cash donation to the CHASE HOSPICE CARE FOR CHILDREN foundation so that they may buy gifts and fund support for the needy.

Look forward to showcasing the continued sculpting very soon.

Have a lovely Christmas you all!

Slaaaaaanesh


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the coolest thing i have seen all day lol. Bobbleheads! why havnt i thought of that lol. Good work dude keep it up!.


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

nice! thats a really good idea!


----------

